# My father in law passed away this morning



## mrshannahj

My father in law passed away this morning,he was having medical issues lately.He was in the kitchen at the kitchen sink and just finished drinking a glass of water.Then he collapsed and died on the scene.All my mother in law heard was a thud noise.It hit me hard when my husband Antron called me with this bad news.He was always great to me,treated me very well.I remember meeting him for the first time in 1998,said I am a great young lady making something of myself.This was when Antron and I were on leave from the Marines.Plus he had a great sense of humor making me laugh.My husband,it's going to take time for him to move on.Antron and his dad were close.Did listen to me,told him see a grief counselor and realized I was right.


----------



## Primrose

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Affaircare

I'm here for you.


----------



## arbitrator

*My deepest condolences, @mrshannahj 

Prayers are continually flowing your way from my family to yours!*


----------



## Diana7

Its always so sad when a parent dies. We sort of think they will be around for ever. 
He may not need a grief counsellor, see how he goes. After all its normal to grieve and be sad.


----------



## FieryHairedLady

My condolences to you and your family.

HUGS


----------



## Tomara

I am so sorry for your loss. I know simple words cannot easy your pain. He sounds like he was a very kind man. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

